# Weekly Competition 2015-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U' F'
*2. *F' U R' F2 R' F' R2 F' R'
*3. *U' F' U' R2 F U2 R'
*4. *U2 R U' F U' R2 F' U2
*5. *U2 F' R F2 U' R U2 F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F D B' D R' B' D2 L2 B' U L
*2. *B2 U' D' B2 R' U L F U D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D2 F B2 U2
*3. *B' D B L' F' L' B' D' F' D B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 U D F2
*4. *D' F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R' D B F' L D' U2 R' F2
*5. *U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 B' L R U' F' D R' F' R B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' R' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw' U' F' L2 Fw F D' B2 Fw2 F' R' B' F Rw D L F' L F2 D Uw Rw' R' B2 Fw2 Uw' R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 L
*2. *Fw2 D' U2 L D' R2 F D' U' L' U' B2 Fw2 R' B2 Rw' R Uw L2 Uw L2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw U2 L' F2 Uw' R' Fw2 F2 L2 Fw L2 F' Uw2 U' F' U'
*3. *Rw U L2 D' Uw' U2 B' Fw' F D B Fw D L2 U Fw F' U F' D2 U2 Fw2 D2 R2 B' D2 Rw B F D Uw Fw' R2 Fw L' R' F2 R B2 U2
*4. *L2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw L B' F2 D' Rw2 D' R2 Uw' Fw F2 L2 B2 D' Uw' F' Rw2 R Uw B2 D2 U F' U L2 Rw U2 L' R2 U' R' B L2 Rw' R' U
*5. *F2 R2 B D L' Fw2 R Uw2 F2 Rw R U2 B2 D U Fw2 L2 R2 B' R' B2 L' R2 D' U' Rw F L B2 D' Fw' R' F' R Uw Fw2 R2 F2 L Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' B2 U' B' R Fw' Dw U Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Rw' Fw' Dw U2 R' Dw2 Uw2 L Rw Dw' F' U2 Fw Lw Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw' B R F' Rw2 D2 Dw B2 Bw L Fw2 Uw' Fw R' B' D L Uw' Bw D Bw F Uw Fw' Uw L' Rw2 U Rw2 U'
*2. *D2 B' Bw2 Fw' R2 D Lw B' R Fw' D2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 B' L' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' B' L' D2 Rw B Uw Bw Dw' R2 Dw' F2 Dw U2 B2 Lw2 Dw Fw F' D2 Dw' Fw F Lw2 U2 B F2 L F Uw2 Lw2 F2 Uw R Dw' Uw2 Rw2 D Dw2 U'
*3. *R U2 L Rw2 R2 D' Dw' L2 B2 Fw' F2 D U B U2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 F D2 L Rw' Uw F' U2 L Lw2 Dw' B D R' U Fw' D Dw Uw B' R2 Uw' Rw2 D' Dw Lw' Dw' F Lw' Rw' U2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw Uw2 U
*4. *Rw Dw L2 Lw Dw' Bw2 Dw Uw' Bw' F Uw Rw F' D Uw' U2 Lw D F2 D Lw' Dw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 B2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 D' R2 Uw U2 F' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 D' L' U' B2 Lw Dw Lw2 Dw Rw2 Uw' U' L Rw2 D Dw2 U2 Lw D2 Fw2 L B2 Bw'
*5. *Uw2 F' Dw' U L Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw L2 Rw D' U L2 Uw R2 Fw' Lw' Rw' D U' B' Bw' F Dw' Uw F' D' Dw2 U Lw Fw2 L' Lw U Fw' D2 F' Rw2 Dw2 L Dw' B F2 Dw Bw2 Lw Rw2 R B Fw' F L' Rw R2 F2 U' R2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2F' 2R2 2U' L2 2L' B 2F' 2R' 2D 2R' D2 3U2 3F' 2L2 2B2 U' F' 2D' 3F' 2F2 U 2R2 2D' 2U U' 2L 2D 3F2 3R' 2R B 2F' F' 3U' F' 2D' 3F2 2D2 2L' 3F 2U 2R B2 U2 3R' 3U2 2U F 2L' R2 D' 2L2 B2 3U2 2U' 2L2 B2 R 2B2 3U B2 R' 2D 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R2 2D' B
*2. *2B' 2L 2R' 2U' L2 2B' 2D2 3U' U L2 2D' B' L' 2F2 F2 2D 2U2 2R R2 2B2 F2 2L2 2D2 2L' U2 2F' 2D2 B2 3F2 2R 2U' 3F F' 2L' 3R2 B' 3F 2R2 U2 2F' D' 2D 3U2 U R' F 2D 3F' 3R 2B2 2F2 2D2 2R' 3F' 3U' U2 F2 2R 3U 3R 2R2 B' D' U2 3F2 2R' 2F2 F R F
*3. *R' 3F' 2U L' D2 3R 2R R2 2U 2L 3R' D 3U U' 2B 2R B2 F' 3R' 2R' R2 2F' 2U U2 2B' 2F F2 3R' R2 2U2 L F2 D 2U' B2 2U' U' B 2U' 3R2 3F' 2L 3F' F2 L' 2R' R 3F F2 2R' 2B' 2F 3R2 B2 3U' 2B' R 2B' 3F2 2L2 D' R 2D 2B2 D' 2D2 L2 2L R2 B
*4. *2U' U2 3R D2 F' 2D 2B2 2R' D2 F' D 3U' 2U2 2R R' F2 R D2 2D R2 2F2 2U2 B 2F' 3U 3R' D2 3F 3U' 2U R2 2D2 B2 3F 2F R' 3U' 2U' U' 2F' U' R' 3F2 D2 2D 2R' 2B' 2U 2B' 2U U2 2L' 3R2 R 2U2 2B' 3U2 2U 2B2 2L2 3R 2D2 3U 2B D2 2L B2 F' 2R2 2D2
*5. *F 2D 2U' 2B 2F 2D 3U 2R2 2D' U' F 3U' 2R 2U2 L D' 2B 2D' L 2L' U' 2L' 2F F 2L2 3R' 2R' 3U2 F2 2R' B' 2L 2R' 3F 2F 2U 2L' 3R 3F F2 3R 2D' L 3U' 2U' 2L2 R2 3U2 2U 2B 2U2 3F2 L' 3R F 3U 3F2 L 2B' 3F' 2F2 3U2 L 2L 3U' U F 2R 3U' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 B2 2L' 3R2 D2 3D' 2U 2B' 2D2 L' 3B' 2L 3L2 3R2 2R2 2U2 3B' 2F' 3D 3L' 3U 2B' 2L2 2U 3B2 2L F L' 2L 2B R2 3F' 2F 3L' 3R' B L' 3F' F' 2L' 3L 3R D' U' 2B2 3U 2U' 2B 3F 2R R2 2D' F' L R 2F2 D2 3F2 2L' 3L U 3B2 U' L 3L D 3B 2F 2L 3L 3R' R 3U' L2 3D 3U 2B R' B2 3F2 3L 2U' L2 2R 3U' F D 2U' 2L' B2 3B' 2R' 3B L 3B2 2F2 R B 2B 3R'
*2. *2B' 3L D2 3L2 3R 2B2 2F2 U' 3R 3U 2R2 B 2B 2F2 D' 3D L R2 D2 2U2 2R2 2U' U2 2B2 L' 2L2 R2 3D 2L' D' 2D 3D2 2U2 U2 2L' 3L2 R2 3F D 3D2 3U 2U' B' 2F2 2D' 2U2 2F2 3R' 2D 3U' 2L2 2D' 3R B2 F2 2U L' B2 2D' 2L' 3D2 3U 3L R2 2U' U R 2D 2F' 2U' B2 2B2 3B' L2 3L2 B2 2F2 2L' 2B' D' 2U 2B' 3F 2R 3D 3U2 2L 3F2 2L 3L2 3F2 3R' B 2B2 2D' 3D2 2U2 3F 2R' R'
*3. *2B' 3L2 3R2 U 3B R' D 2D2 L' R2 2F2 2L 2D2 3D R' 3B2 3R' 2B2 2L 3L' 2D' 3U2 3F 2R' 2D 2U F 3U L 2B2 2F 2L' 2F2 3L 3U2 L 3L 3R 2R' R' B 2B' 3B2 3U B2 2F2 F2 L R 2B' L' 2R' 2D' 3U2 U2 R2 3F D2 L' 2L 2R' R2 U2 3B L 2B2 3F' F' L R B2 2L2 2B' 3D R2 3U' 3R B U' 2F' 3L' 3R2 B' 2F2 2L 2R D2 2D' U' 3L F 2U B' 3U L2 2L2 2D2 2R2 R 3D2
*4. *3U 3F2 2F 3D' 3U2 3R2 D 2D' B L' 3F U' L2 2R2 B' F2 2U 2B2 3D 3L' 2B 3L 2R' 3F 3D' 2F2 3L' 2D2 2L' D 2D2 2B' L2 2L R' 2B' 3B' 3F F' 2R2 3U2 3F2 F2 3L' D2 L' 3R 3U' L2 D' 3D2 2U2 L 2R 2B2 3D2 3F' 3U' 3L2 B F' D 2R' R2 3F2 F R 3B' 2U2 F2 D' 2U' L2 2U2 L2 3D2 2F 3U B2 2U2 2B 2L2 3R D 2B 2D' 2U2 L2 R' 3U' U F' 3U2 L' 3L2 3R 2R' 3U' 3B' 3F'
*5. *3U' 2U' 2B2 2F 2R' 2D U' R 3B' 3F 2R 3F D 3F2 D' 3U 3F 2D' 2L' 3F' 2F 3U' B 3B' 3F2 3U' U2 3B 2L 2R' 3F' 2F2 3D2 2U 3R2 D2 2D' 3B2 3F 3R 2U L2 3L 2B 3U U' 2L' U2 2F2 3U 3R2 B 3D' 2F' 2L U B' 2F' F U' 3L' 3B2 2D' 3R' R2 B' 3B2 2L' 3F' 2U2 2F2 3L 3R' R' 2D 3D' B 3F2 3L2 3F' 2F2 U B F' L' 3D2 3U 2B2 2D2 2B' U' L 2B' U' 2L' 3D2 U2 2B L2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U F R2 F U F2 U'
*2. *R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R' U'
*3. *F R2 F R U2 F2 R' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 L B2 L2 F' U' R B U R' U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2
*2. *U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L R2 D F U' R2 D R2 D B'
*3. *U L' F2 U F R' D R B D2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R' Uw B Fw2 D U2 Fw2 U2 F2 Rw' F D L2 Uw2 L F D U L B' F D L D2 Rw Fw2 R U' L R2 Uw L Uw Rw2 D' L2 R2 B L'
*2. *U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U L' Uw2 U Fw' R' Uw' F2 L' R B' L Rw U R2 D U' B2 Rw' B2 R Uw B2 F L2 Rw' U' R' F' Rw Uw2 F Rw' F D B
*3. *R' U2 Fw2 F' Uw' B2 L2 Rw Uw U L F R2 D2 Uw U' F U Fw2 Rw D' B2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' U2 R U' R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' Fw' D R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw U2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 Fw Uw B Rw' R Fw' U2 L Lw B' Uw' Lw' D2 Lw' F2 D B2 Rw Uw' Lw' B2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw U L Rw Bw2 Lw2 Dw U Bw' R U' L Lw' R2 B' D2 R2 Dw' Uw' Rw Uw2 Lw' F Uw2
*2. *Dw2 U L' R' Bw2 R D Bw L2 U' F2 R B U2 L' D' Uw' Fw' Dw Uw Lw2 Dw Uw U' L D Dw L' Fw Lw' U' Lw2 U Lw' R Bw R' U' R D' Dw' B' L' R Dw' Bw2 Fw' F' R Uw2 Lw B2 F2 Uw' Bw2 F' L Fw2 D2 Bw'
*3. *R Fw2 F2 Rw Bw' R2 Dw' B D2 Uw' Lw' F Lw' Fw2 F' U2 R' F' Rw B U' Fw' F2 Uw B2 Bw Fw' R2 U Bw' Dw2 R2 Uw' R B' L' Lw' R Fw2 Dw L2 Bw F2 D2 B' Bw' Uw B2 Bw2 R Uw Lw' R2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 L Bw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 3R2 2R U 2F' 2U2 3R2 2U 2R2 2D2 2R' 2D 2L2 2R' 2B 2F' 3U U' 2F2 U2 L' F U2 2B 3R2 2B' D' U F' L B2 2F' U2 F' R' U' 3R' 2R2 2U B' 3U2 R' 2D2 2L2 R 2D 2B 2U2 2R R' 3F' 2R 2D2 3R' D' 2L2 3F' 3R' D' 2D2 3U2 2L2 3F D2 2R2 D 2D 2F2 L2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2B2 3F 3L 2F' 3L 3F' 2F2 F2 L 2U U2 2L2 3R' 2D' 2L 3L2 B' D' 3R 2R2 R' D2 3D B' 2D2 3D2 L 3L' 2B2 2D U 2R' 2U R' U' 2B2 F' L 3R B2 2B 2L 2U 2F2 3D2 2U' 3R 3D 3L 2U 2R B 3F' F 3U2 R F 3U L2 2R2 R2 2B' U' L2 3D' 3F2 R D 2D 3B2 3R 2B2 2D' 2R2 3F L' D' U 3R2 D' 3L 2R B' 3B 3F' 2F F' 2U' 2F D' L R D B2 2B2 3F 3L 3B2 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 D L' B R F D U L D2 R
*2. *F U2 R U' R' U' D' R2 B' D B R2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 L2 F' D2 B2
*3. *L' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 R F U B' L' D L' F D' U2 L
*4. *B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B L2 R2 B D' F2 D B2 L D2 B D' B R2
*5. *B' R' U' B2 U' B2 R' L U R' D2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2
*6. *R2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' U L B2 R U2 F U' F D'
*7. *F D R' U' R U2 B R F L U L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' D2 L2 B2 L2
*8. *L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L U2 L2 B R' D2 F' R' D'
*9. *L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L F' L2 U' F' L' D' U2 B U
*10. *L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D2 R B U2 B2 R D' B R D2 B R'
*11. *R2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R' U' F' D R2 D' U2 R D U2
*12. *F B2 U' F U2 R' L' F' U R B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U' D'
*13. *L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D F' R D B R D U2 F2
*14. *L2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L' U B2 D2 R2 F R' B' U2 B R2
*15. *B L2 U' R U2 F' B2 R L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2
*16. *L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U R F2 U2 F' R U' B' R2 B
*17. *B' L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' D' L B2 D B2 F' R U R2 D2
*18. *B2 R' B2 R' B U2 F' D F D2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 L D2 L'
*19. *U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 U L B2 F' L R' F
*20. *U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' B' U2 B L' U' R D2 L' F
*21. *B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U R' U L' F' R' B D F' L2 U
*22. *B' L B U D' L2 D' L B' D2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2
*23. *B' D R' F' R2 L B2 U R' B2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2
*24. *L' B' R B2 U D L2 B' D2 R D2 L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2
*25. *F2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D R D' B2 U2 B' U' R' B2 R U
*26. *D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D U2 L2 B U R F D2 L F'
*27. *U B' R' B L D R L2 U B2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R F2 R2
*28. *F D2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' U B U2 L' F2 L' R F
*29. *F' D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 R' U' F U B' L D' R B U' B2
*30. *D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 U2 R F' R2 F' U L2 R' F R D F2
*31. *R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L B U2 L' U2 R' U' B' U2
*32. *R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' F' L' D F' R D' U' F U2 F'
*33. *U2 F2 L R2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' D' U' B R2 U' L R B U2
*34. *B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F' L2 R U R F' U R2 F2 L
*35. *B2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L' U B D2 U B D F' L2 U
*36. *B2 R F U' F2 D2 R F' B' U R D2 F2 L D2 L U2 D2 L2 D2
*37. *D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R2 U B D2 R F2 L U' R B2 U2
*38. *U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R' U' B L F' R2 F' U' F U2 F2
*39. *F D2 F L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' D R' U B' F L' U F R2
*40. *B' U' D2 L U2 F R' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U R' F R2 D R U L B U2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2
*2. *U2 R2 L2 U R B2 L2 B' R' B' R2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F' B'
*3. *D2 B' U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B' L F2 R2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 D2 F R2 F2
*4. *L B2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L B F2 D2 U2 L B L2 F2
*5. *R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U B' R' U F2 R' D' B R' B2 F D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U D L F2 D' B2 R F' D' F U2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B R2 D2
*2. *F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B R B' F2 U F' D2 L B'
*3. *B2 U2 B2 L U2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U F' D B2 L2 U R F R
*4. *B2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' L U2 R' B' D F' U' R B' R2
*5. *D2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 L' D U F U B U F2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F L2 D' U' L2 F' D L' D
*2. *R2 L2 B' U2 B U F R L D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U'
*3. *F' U B2 D' B L' F' U' F R F2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L
*4. *U' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 B F' U' F' D' R2 D' R D2 F'
*5. *U L2 D U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L B R' F L2 D' L' B' U R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F' U F' R U L' D2 B2 F' L' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U' R2 F U
*3. *B' U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D B' R U L R2 B L' B2
*4. *D Rw R' B' F' Uw' U R' D Uw L2 R2 B F L B Fw2 L D Uw2 B' F' R2 D' U2 F D' U2 L Fw2 D' R' D U F' Uw2 B Uw2 Fw' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R' F' U F2 U R2
*3. *U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F L' F2 R2 B2 U' B' D L2 D2
*4. *R' B2 L F' D' U2 Rw2 R Fw D' Uw2 U2 L' R B R' Fw2 D R Uw U Fw2 F Rw R2 F2 D2 B' Rw Uw2 B' Rw' Fw' F L' D' Fw' Rw D' Uw2
*5. *Bw Dw' L' U B Lw2 Dw' Fw2 F2 R2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F2 R Dw U' Lw' Rw' Bw' D2 Dw U' Bw2 D L' B' Bw Fw2 F' Lw2 R F2 Rw Dw2 L' Lw2 Fw' D' Rw' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 R2 D' Lw R' Bw Lw B' Fw2 L' D Bw2 Fw Dw' L2 D L2 Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' U' L' U' B' L' B l u'
*2. *U R U R' B U' R L' r' b' u
*3. *U L U B L' U' B' R' L' l' r b u
*4. *U L' B' R U' B' U' r'
*5. *B' U L' R' L' U' R' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -4) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 4)
*4. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R L R' U' D' R L U' D' U'
*2. *D' L' D U D R D R' U' D' U'
*3. *L D' U D' U' L D' R L' D' U'
*4. *U' L U' D' L' D U R U' D' U'
*5. *R U' L' R' L U' R L' D' U'


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2015)

*3x3:* 17.48, 16.66, 15.36, (14.97), (18.68) = 16.50
*4x4:* 1:01.29, (55.03), 1:08.41, (DNF), 55.55 = 1:01.75
*5x5:* (1:53.02), 1:42.70, 1:40.57, (1:22.24), 1:29.90 = 1:37.72
*6x6:* (2:54.39), (3:06.54), 2:58.71, 3:00.27, 2:55.25 = 2:58.08
*7x7:* (DNF), 4:37.80, 4:42.07, (4:35.27), 4:52.98 = 4:44.28
*OH:* 32.84, 35.86, (29.40), (37.88), 29.49 = 32.73
*Megaminx:* (1:58.64), (2:21.60), 2:13.76, 2:05.63, 1:59.27 = 2:06.22


----------



## DuLe (Jan 3, 2015)

*333*: 17.74, (16.45), 18.08, (19.54), 16.94 = *17.59*
*222*: (9.34), 5.66, 4.95, (4.60), 4.87 = *5.16*
*PYRAM*: (4.28), 6.51, (8.38), 4.93, 5.25 = *5.56*


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 3, 2015)

*4BLD:* 19:01.56, DNS, DNS
*OH:* 25.33, 23.97, 27.87, 20.57, 33.67 = *25.72*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

*2x2 BLD*: 42.804, 1:28.991, 58.983 = *42.804* Pretty good for me!
*3x3 BLD*: DNF, 4:04.296, DNF = *4:04.296* Should have gotten at least a sub 3:30
*MultiBlind*: 0/3 26:49 = *DNF* Don't know what happened 
*2x2*: (7.226), 4.926, (4.574), 6.518, 5.647 = *5.697* Pretty good 
*3x3*: (13.082), 17.339, 14.864, (18.827), 17.718 = *16.640* Good and bad solves, but still good average
*4x4*: (1:15.934), (1:00.749), 1:06.501, 1:10.190, 1:06.546 = *1:07.746* Really bad :/
*5x5*: 2:08.879, 2:07.416, 2:03.513, (2:01.341), (2:20.222) = *2:06.603* PB 
*6x6*: 4:37.017, (4:55.116), 4:21.825, 4:29.181, (4:17.684) = *4:29.341* Started bad, but ended good
*2-4 Relay: 1:24.541* About average
*2-5 Relay: 3:22.395* PB by like 20 seconds, 5x5 was sub 2, 4x4 was sub 1 and 3x3 was sub 15


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 4, 2015)

*3x3*: 10.97, 16.59, 12.31, 13.81, 14.45 = 13.52
*Megaminx*: 1:05.89, 1:07.01, (1:04.37), 1:05.46, (DNF(0.08)) = *1:06. 12*
Timer fail on the last solve ugh


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

*3x3:*20.218, (23.824), 19.734, 21.793+, (19.361) = *20.582*


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 5, 2015)

3x3:
1. (17.88)
2. (14.68), 
3. 15.55, 
4. 16.88,
5. 15.94
Average: 16.12
3x3 OH: 
1. 34.78, 
2. 37.68, 
3. 35.17, 
4. 29.67,
5. (27.64)
Average: 33.16
Pyraminx:
1. 8.35, 
2. (11.85) 
3. 11.02
4. 8.94
5. (7.39)
Avg: 9.15


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2015)

MatsBergsten
*4BLD* 6:35.39, 6:16.06, DNF [6:13;2C 2X]
*6BLD* DNF [35:34/18:07] roughly 80%, ended up with an excess R-move

*6x6* 9:58.72, dns, dns, dns, dns


----------



## KevinDobko (Jan 6, 2015)

*3x3 
1. (16.72)
2. (19.36)
3. 18.28
4. 17.88
5. 18.49

Average : 18.15*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 7, 2015)

*3X3X3: *19.70 20.33 19.51 (17.77) (21.32) = *19.85*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2015)

Hmm, short week and not so many competitors. Results: congrats to EMI, Cale and hmmm, myself 

*2x2x2*(24)

 1.69 Kurainu17
 1.77 KevinG
 2.92 AndersB
 3.31 Iggy
 3.46 Lapinsavant
 4.20 EMI
 4.29 giorgi
 4.32 Wilhelm
 4.86 Cale S
 4.95 bh13
 5.16 DuLe
 5.25 jjone fiffier
 5.32 thatkid
 5.69 Rocky0701
 5.83 CyanSandwich
 6.00 MAttyMatt97
 6.57 Schmidt
 7.32 h2f
 7.70 ickathu
 8.47 Mike Hughey
 8.64 d4m1no
 9.16 Bubbagrub
 9.34 LostGent
 19.30 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.39 Lapinsavant
 10.69 EMI
 11.02 giorgi
 11.37 Iggy
 11.81 Kurainu17
 11.90 KevinG
 12.19 AndersB
 12.76 Sessinator
 13.52 SirWaffle
 14.46 Spaxxy
 14.55 bh13
 15.03 ichcubegern
 16.12 NewCuber000
 16.26 lorki3
 16.50 Dene
 16.63 Rocky0701
 16.70 Cale S
 17.59 DuLe
 17.69 CyanSandwich
 18.05 jjone fiffier
 18.22 KevinDobko
 18.24 d4m1no
 19.43 Perff
 19.55 thatkid
 19.85 MarcelP
 19.93 ickathu
 20.58 Berd
 20.97 LostGent
 21.41 Schmidt
 21.63 MAttyMatt97
 22.87 Mike Hughey
 24.99 Bubbagrub
 32.00 h2f
 39.97 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 36.83 EMI
 49.67 KevinG
 52.81 Iggy
 1:00.03 bh13
 1:01.75 Dene
 1:04.03 thatkid
 1:06.06 jjone fiffier
 1:07.74 Rocky0701
 1:16.35 Cale S
 1:27.92 MAttyMatt97
 1:29.87 ickathu
 1:36.64 CyanSandwich
 1:37.26 h2f
 1:39.03 Schmidt
 1:44.49 LostGent
 2:19.31 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:15.01 Lapinsavant
 1:24.28 EMI
 1:37.72 Dene
 1:52.66 giorgi
 2:06.60 Rocky0701
 2:24.16 thatkid
 2:43.28 Cale S
 3:18.41 MAttyMatt97
 4:22.71 h2f
 5:00.94 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:32.37 EMI
 2:53.89 Wilhelm
 2:58.08 Dene
 4:29.34 Rocky0701
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:44.28 Dene
 6:27.35 Spaxxy
 DNF Wilhelm
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 19.33 EMI
 23.01 giorgi
 24.57 Iggy
 25.72 PianoCube
 26.56 bh13
 28.31 Sessinator
 32.73 Dene
 33.21 NewCuber000
 35.96 jjone fiffier
 38.75 thatkid
 50.84 Schmidt
 54.71 Bubbagrub
 59.76 d4m1no
 1:07.80 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 3:03.38 EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.70 Kurainu17
 12.73 Ollie
 13.18 TheDubDubJr
 17.15 EMI
 18.23 CyanSandwich
 18.40 Lapinsavant
 18.57 Cale S
 27.80 Mike Hughey
 30.79 MatsBergsten
 38.59 d4m1no
 42.80 Rocky0701
 48.74 h2f
 52.83 MAttyMatt97
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 32.19 Sessinator
 41.23 Ollie
 50.70 Cale S
 1:12.03 MatsBergsten
 1:32.17 Mike Hughey
 1:35.84 TheDubDubJr
 1:38.28 EMI
 2:40.35 MAttyMatt97
 2:44.11 ichcubegern
 3:08.18 h2f
 3:43.22 Wilhelm
 4:04.29 Rocky0701
 DNF d4m1no
 DNF Kurainu17
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:04.55 Ollie
 3:16.65 Cale S
 6:16.06 MatsBergsten
 6:16.30 Mike Hughey
 9:46.02 TheDubDubJr
17:35.28 h2f
19:01.56 PianoCube
 DNF EMI
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:25.36 Cale S
12:03.71 Mike Hughey
 DNF h2f
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

12/12 (58:50)  MatsBergsten
10/10 (46:49)  Mike Hughey
9/10 (51:57)  TeddyKGB
7/8 (50:42)  EMI
4/4 (37:13)  h2f
2/2 ( 1:27)  Ollie
0/3 (26:49)  Rocky0701
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:23.88 EMI
 2:02.73 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 50.89 EMI
 1:04.86 Iggy
 1:24.54 Rocky0701
 1:24.82 jjone fiffier
 1:26.22 bh13
 2:14.50 Schmidt
 2:22.68 h2f
 3:35.18 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:13.82 EMI
 3:15.57 ichcubegern
 3:22.39 Rocky0701
 7:04.08 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 2.33 Schmidt
*Skewb*(9)

 5.13 AndersB
 5.86 Wilhelm
 6.11 KevinG
 6.47 jjone fiffier
 6.62 Cale S
 9.40 EMI
 18.31 aguuugw
 18.91 Schmidt
 23.29 h2f
*Clock*(6)

 8.77 Perff
 10.90 Wilhelm
 12.43 giorgi
 14.66 EMI
 15.82 Schmidt
 47.00 h2f
*Pyraminx*(12)

 4.46 KevinG
 5.56 DuLe
 5.63 bh13
 6.70 EMI
 6.81 Wilhelm
 7.07 Cale S
 7.45 ichcubegern
 9.44 NewCuber000
 11.96 jjone fiffier
 15.06 Schmidt
 18.03 Bubbagrub
 21.38 h2f
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:06.12 SirWaffle
 2:04.09 EMI
 2:06.22 Dene
 2:42.20 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(3)

 15.18 EMI
 26.96 Wilhelm
 35.78 Cale S
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

27 EMI
27 TheDubDubJr
28 okayama
29 wontolla
29 YukiTanaka
30 Bubbagrub
30 uesyuu
34 Mike Hughey
39 h2f

*Contest results*

255 EMI
142 Cale S
132 MatsBergsten
109 h2f
106 Rocky0701
105 Mike Hughey
100 Iggy
98 KevinG
93 bh13
91 Dene
90 giorgi
86 Lapinsavant
80 Wilhelm
77 jjone fiffier
76 Kurainu17
69 TheDubDubJr
65 AndersB
63 Sessinator
62 thatkid
58 Ollie
55 MAttyMatt97
53 Schmidt
52 ichcubegern
52 CyanSandwich
49 DuLe
43 NewCuber000
38 SirWaffle
37 Spaxxy
36 d4m1no
36 Bubbagrub
30 ickathu
28 TeddyKGB
24 PianoCube
24 lorki3
23 Perff
20 LostGent
17 KevinDobko
17 okayama
16 YukiTanaka
16 wontolla
14 uesyuu
13 MarcelP
11 Berd
4 aguuugw


----------



## DuLe (Jan 7, 2015)

Why not icluded my 2x2 and 3x3?
Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2015)

DuLe said:


> Why not icluded my 2x2 and 3x3?
> Thanks.


Sorry, the program missed them . 
Now your 2x2 & 3x3 results are included .


----------

